# Tsuru headlights are dim, help!!



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I put in the tsuru lights on my 1992 B13. The low beams are dim. and the high beams are ok, I also have a glowing high beam light very slightly with the low beams on. is this a grounding issue? But the high beams are strong. I cannot figure these out. is it the bulbs??? man I need help. the lights are so dim that it looks like I am on a 6volt old car system!!! 

Thanks 
Chris 
92 classic


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

Check the voltage at the plug to see if you're getting 12 volts. I had an issue with upgraded bulbs and it burnt the headlight sockets causing them to dim and eventually stop working.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

mmm.. I will do this. do you have the Tsurus? I wonder switching from the 9004 bulb to the newer style is an issue. 

Chris


----------



## blitzbuggy (Jun 21, 2009)

check to see if your ground is correct on the low beam side


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I found a link to the tech pages on www.SR20forum.com. They have someone who labeled the wires to where they go. I have them wrongly connected. I switched the ground with the low, so its dim. I used the test light on the cars harness to find which ones, but you have no idea on the tsuru headlight connector. trial and error, but I should have looked at this site first. here is the link: 

http://www.sr20forum.com/technical-information-library/100127-how-tsuru-installion-wire-colors.html

thanks for the help. this link will help everyone doing this. the actual wire color diagram. 

Chris


----------

